# Suche \&quot;Adventure Collection 7 - Baphomets Fluch 1-3\&quot;



## bundesgerd (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich suche die Spielesammlung "Adventure Collection 7 - Baphomets Fluch 1-3". Hat jemand die Spielesammlung unbenutzt rumliegen und kann sich davon trennen? Dann bitte bei mir melden. Im Handel ist die Version offenbar vergriffen...

Hier das Frontcover des Spiels:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81ibnGRAmNL._AA1338_.jpg


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche*

amazon hat beides (s. anderer thread) auf lager.  :-o


----------

